# Jacob Teitelbaum MD On "Oprah And Friends"



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Getting this posted a little late, sorry about that! But still thought it was cool enough to share!!**********************************Monday May 7thThe radio show "Oprah and Friends" has three 1 hour radio shows onFibromyalgia (7 AM, 1 PM, 7 PM EST on XM satellite radio). They were hostedby Dr Mehmet Oz and Featuring Dr. Jacob Teitelbaum -Medical Director of theFibromyalgia and Fatigue Centers (www.fibroandfatigue.com) the 1 hour showreviewed the causes of CFS/FMS and how to effectively treat them. For moreinformation see http://www2.oprah.com/xm/xm_landing.jhtml orwww.vitality101.com


----------

